# I managed to create the WORST speedcube ever



## Musturd (May 17, 2009)

Are you all ready for the worst speedcube hybrid combination ever?
First of all, get yourself a terrible store-bought Rubik's cube (I got mine when I visited France last summer)
Next, get yourself a painted DianSheng cube (I got mine from cube4you)

Replace the store-bought cube's cubies with DianSheng's cubies. Note: This is VERY hard -- the last layer took me about 10 minutes to assemble.

This hybrid cube locks up, doesn't cut corners, and requires a MASSIVE amount of force to turn.

If anyone would like me to make a video, I will.


----------



## JLarsen (May 17, 2009)

lol it cant be any worse than the  demon cube


----------



## Musturd (May 17, 2009)

Actually, I think this hybrid may be stiffer...
Or at least as stiff, but in order to turn a face the cube must be aligned perfectly.

I'll bring it to Captain's Cove next week.


----------



## spdcbr (May 17, 2009)

lol it cant be any worse than this


----------



## Swoncen (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> lol it cant be any worse than this



HAHAHAHA.. WTF2L?! Who made this cube?


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> lol it cant be any worse than this



Or this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx69eM8GczE&feature=related


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 17, 2009)

Demon Cube > all


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Demon Cube > all



Wouldn't it be All > Demon cube, because the Demon Cube is worse than everything else.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> lol it cant be any worse than this



thats got to be the worst.
what was the maker thinking? haha


----------



## MaO (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> lol it cant be any worse than this



That is the same cube as they sell at DX (sku.4810)


----------



## nitrocan (May 17, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> lol it cant be any worse than this



I had one of these


----------



## Pietersmieters (May 17, 2009)

My Diansheng with A-core and A-screws also feels very stiff, I think it's almost the same


----------



## cookingfat (May 17, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > lol it cant be any worse than this
> ...



I've got one of those too, mine's got a weird colour scheme, blue opposite red, yellow opposite green, white opposite orange. it has springs and turns ok for a £1 cube. it doesn't unscrew like that one though.


----------



## spdcbr (May 17, 2009)

MaO said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > lol it cant be any worse than this
> ...



Go there and burn, blow up, drown, etc. to the cubes.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 17, 2009)

Take the explosion cube as the 2nd wrost speedcube.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9N9-6A09CE


----------



## Gray (May 17, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Take the explosion cube as the 2nd wrost speedcube.



I lol'd....Just wow


----------



## KubeKid73 (May 17, 2009)

Lmao. That's hilarious.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 17, 2009)

RuNeSCaPeR133 said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > lol it cant be any worse than this
> ...



AHAHAHA!!!! 

Uhh... I tink hee speld "should" rogn!!!


----------



## [email protected]! (May 19, 2009)

ive tried this before! i put the pieces in randomly, so it was scrambled. i actually gave up on solving after f2l lol


----------

